
Inside Mozilla: Firefox fights back - rbanffy
https://www.cnet.com/special-reports/mozilla-firefox-fights-back-against-google-chrome/
======
digi_owl
I am at the opposite end of this. I have stuck with Firefox even as others
have left for Chrome. But recent changes have made me consider abandoning
Firefox.

